# .....and the winner of Member of The Year 2013 is....



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

Me!

Feel free to bask in my glow, in the bad*ss, groovy magnificence that is MOI! It's few, if any, that has the same quality of being magnificent, the impressiveness, grandness, the pure brilliance, to be someone who constantly conveys an aura of elegance and gentility, is hard work!

You're welcome to admire the exquisite refinement of my statue, which I understand is an inspiration...

The flawlessness, the ne plus ultra, the perfection....

Don't be afraid, you can touch me!


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 31, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## silence (Dec 31, 2013)

um ....... yeah ..... (someone's celebrating early)


----------



## mikewint (Dec 31, 2013)

An election held in a phone-booth. Touching your statute...I'll bet


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2013)

What's that smell????


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Me!
> 
> Feel free to bask in my glow, in the bad*ss, groovy magnificence that is MOI! It's few, if any, that has the same quality of being magnificent, the impressiveness, grandness, the pure brilliance, to be someone who constantly conveys an aura of elegance and gentility, is hard work!
> 
> ...



And the runner up is,,,,,, drum roll,,,,,,,,,,,,ME! 

If for some reason the winner (AKA Lucky) is unable to fulfil his duties (due to sanity issues, drunkeness, etc...) well drunkeness should take care of it for the most part. May my Reign begin.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 31, 2013)

Someone is getting reined in.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmmmm.....might be too early to bring up coup d'etat..

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll take "Bloody Coup" for a hundred Alex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like the nominations took place behind closed doors......... in that phone booth of his!
Calls for a block-ade!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2013)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

How come I didn't get to vote?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think the voting was held in Jan's bathroom between 1600-1615hrs, local time.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2013)

The Swedish Muppet has had too much 'T Stoff' again ........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

I do believe you are correct Mr. Fox.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 31, 2013)

I demand a recount!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 31, 2013)

Won't do any good Paul, it's the Hanging Chad!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Don't be afraid, you can touch me!


Sure, with a cattle-prod...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2013)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad that I can create a bit of a laugh....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh, Jan, thank you for the laugh that you create, and the one that you are!
I know, because I am one myself!
Happy New Year to you!
And I still contest the winner. I think it is me!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Oh, Jan, thank you for the laugh that you create, and the one that you are!
> I know, because I am one myself!
> Happy New Year to you!
> And I still contest the winner. I think it is me!





Well, if you remember mate, you won this year's Miss Bacon contest!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 31, 2013)

I did?
Damn!
Well, I accept the honor, except that I feel it should have gone to Maria. The only girl that has been able to put up with us consistently all these years!
So I concede to her!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2014)

That's a fair comment Paul!

Dunno if I could take seeing you in a Bacon skirt....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2014)

LOL, Paul in a bacon skirt. Hmmm, Mister Gaga?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2014)

evangilder said:


> LOL, Paul in a bacon skirt. Hmmm, Mister Gaga?



Now that could work....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2014)

I could see him in a Bacon Kilt. Would that still qualify?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2014)

evangilder said:


> LOL, Paul in a bacon skirt. Hmmm, Mister Gaga?


Hellova way to start 2014: gouging out my mind's eye with a spork...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2014)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 251166



Basically sums up this thread...


----------



## mikewint (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, you asked for it, New Years Day and Jan


----------



## silence (Jan 1, 2014)

MY EYEZEZ!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2014)

Holy Sh!t...scared for life...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm done..............................................................


----------



## N4521U (Jan 2, 2014)

Not coming back to This thread.................. or........... *avoid post #34* warning should be added to this page!!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 2, 2014)

Seriously, children.
I can make anything look good!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2014)

mikewint said:


> Well, you asked for it, New Years Day and Jan


What the...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Could be used as a 'use a condom' advert....


----------



## mikewint (Jan 3, 2014)

Well I'm not female and tastes are highly variable but with that guy I'd personally want an entire body condom

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 3, 2014)

Hahahaha hahaha Hahahaha hahaha haha


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 3, 2014)

I once believed in the saying "Bacon makes everything better", but this proves that statement to be completely inaccurate!!!! Where's the bucket, hurl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 3, 2014)

Isn't it nice to know that we all participate in a forum where the members are so modest, unassuming, gentle, considerate and understanding people. Who have shaken off the bindings of self promotion and who consider themselves to be the equal of everyone else.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 3, 2014)

I know I do.
I'm one heck-of a guy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2014)

...and modest!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> I know I do.
> I'm one heck-of a guy!



FIGJAM comes to mind Paul....

....with a side of Bacon!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Someone say Bacon!?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2014)

Glider said:


> Isn't it nice to know that we all participate in a forum where the members are so modest, unassuming, gentle, considerate and understanding people. Who have shaken off the bindings of self promotion and who consider themselves to be the equal of everyone else.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Jan 5, 2014)

My song  ... (Mac Davis) 

Oh Lord It`s Hard To Be Humble, when you're perfect in every way.
I can't wait to look in the mirror, cause I get better loking each day.
To know me is to love me, I must be a hell of a man.
Oh Lord it's hard to be humble, but I'm doing the best that I can.

I used to have a girlfriend, but she just couldn't compete
with all of these love starved women, who keep clamoring at my feet.
Well I prob'ly could find me another, but I guess they're all in awe of me.
Who cares, I never get lonesome, cause I treasure my own company.

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble, when you're perfect in every way,
I can't wait to look in the mirror, cause I get better looking each day
To know me is to love me, I must be a hell of a man.
Oh Lord it's hard to be humble, but I'm doing the best that I can.

I guess you could say I'm a loner, a cowboy outlaw tough and proud.
I could have lots of friends if I want to, but then I wouldn't stand out from the crowd.
Some folks say that I'm egotistical, Hell, I don't even know what that means.
I guess it has something to do with the way that I fill out my skin tight blue jeans.

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble, when you're perfect in every way,
I can't wait to look in the mirror, cause I get better looking each day
To know me is to love me, I must be a hell of a man.
Oh Lord it's hard to be humble, but I'm doing the best that I can.
We're doing the best that we can

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 5, 2014)

Gary, entirely possible, not much of you is visible in the cockpit, just recall this is JAN'S thread so it is JAN we're discussing

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok, that's just....._nasty!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 6, 2014)

It put me right off my dinner


----------



## mikewint (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey, hey, let's not be judgemental, everyone is entitled to a hobby!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2014)

Keep that hobby to yourself.............................damn!


----------



## Alex . (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm just passing by...

Scrolling down...

What the!? 

 Kill it with fire!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Alex,..................but your just a little late for some of us.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 6, 2014)

Man, I think I got my medication wrong again after reading this thread.....


----------



## mikewint (Jan 7, 2014)

Aaron, you said it, about 40 years too late for me and the meds stopped working 10 - 12 years ago....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2014)

Aww  !!

I looked away too late...it cannot be unseen!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel Dave.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2014)

Had to ask for new, stronger prescription meds, to take the worst away, group therapy won't help, that's for sure, not even electric shock treatment!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 8, 2014)

Jan, don't give up yet, it's just a matter of voltage and what you stick in the socket. Next time try the 230V line


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2014)

For those who dimwits that volunteer to be nailed with a cattle-prod, I suggest having your photo taken first...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Let my awesomeness guide thee....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Where...?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2014)

To the pub, knowing Jan !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Obviously old boy, you've never complained before....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2014)

That's because I can't afford the fee for 'Complaints', not at £15 for the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2014)

Jan has about as much awesomeness as turkey bacon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2014)

Jan, I think I would be insulted if I were you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Jan, I think I would be insulted if I were you.



I'll just take care of it, Ranger style....


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 9, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Jan has about as much awesomeness as turkey bacon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hear spot of jealousy I am....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Hear spot of jealousy I am....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2014)

After nearly 30,000 posts, I'm bound to pick up _something_, on this wonderful forum....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2014)

It won't work you know, old chap. You _still_ won't get free bacon !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll drink to...wait...what!?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2014)

Sizzzzle !


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2014)

Airframes said:


> It won't work you know, old chap. You _still_ won't get free bacon !



Well he might, it would just be turkey bacon...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2014)

fried in Hippocroccofrog fat !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2014)

Isn't that poisonous?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2014)

curiosity says.....Try it and tell us Jan...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2014)

Is there a Doctor in the house - maybe Hugh can pop over to Glasgow, to see if Jan's still living.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd rather not get too close to the turkey bacon and Hippocroccofrog fat thanks. That and I don't really want to go to Glasgow...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2014)

Drop-Bear flambe with a nice hollandaise sauce....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2014)

Have you ever stepped out of a conversation for a few minutes, returned and have no idea what the heck happened?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2014)

We're talking about my awesomeness and my latest.....




[​


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2014)

Good grief ................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2014)

Bet you haven't got a badge wot says 'Perfect' though!
Looks just like an old, English school's Prefects badge, and comes in a case with gold-leaf title 'For someone who is Perfect'. Got one from an attractive female admirer, don't you know!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I didn't wanna rub it in, but....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2014)

That is a rather cheap and nasty, tacky-looking badge, and it only states 'practically' perfect - so there!
I shall post a wonderful, colour image of my rather handsome, gilt-edged, enamel, _quality_ badge later .......... once I've cleaned the dust off it!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 13, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, I didn't wanna rub it in, but....


Now he thinks he's Mary Poppens  ....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2014)

Jan, you forgot this one.....

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> Now he thinks he's Mary Poppens  ....


Or perhaps "Peter-freakin'-Pan"?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2014)

Well he certainly has never grown up (mentally at least)...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2014)

Well old chap, after your outstanding generosity earlier today, I really shouldn't take the p*ss, or 'gazump' your claim to fame.
But then, why spoil the habit to which I have grown accustomed? 
I've allowed you a few hours grace - so, back to normal, and here goes !
This, as anyone with even a modicum of good taste will be sure to agree, is far superior to your somewhat tacky, 'Barbie Pink', screen-printed, pressed-tin apology for a badge, and, please note, it was given to me by a rather attractive, blonde, female admirer.
Golly gosh, it's sometimes _so_ difficult being so darned perfect ...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Cough...cough...co-bullish*t-ugh...cough...

As it may, I've the seen the pic of this aforementioned 'blonde' and by the looks of it, she, if it was a she, was 78, onelegged with one glasseye, wig and was your auntie.....or uncle, hard to tell by the 'beard'....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2014)

Muppet!
You were looking at a mirror at the time - you stupid boy!
She's actually thirty seven (now), attractive, divorced, relatively wealthy - and owns a bacon farm!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2014)

<PERK> So, speaking of her phone number...................


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

I've got a 1/32 Wildcat here with your name it....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> <PERK> So, speaking of her phone number...................



David, she's also a Black Belt in Tae Kwan Do - but her 'phone number (if you want to risk it!) is 213 15 14. Now see if you can get hold of an Enigma machine, to crack the code!

Jan - watch it, you're pushing your luck !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Like you're pushing that 'blonde' of yours?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2014)

If anybody is gonna do any "pushing" it'll be you two blokes pushing the bacon cart. Get cracking - the back 40 needs to be harvested before sundown!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2014)

Fortunately, she lives too far away now, since she moved, last year, from Oxfordshire to Devon. 
So no risk of the usual stuff happening, when 'they' become all possesive, want to change you, keep tidying up the house so that you can't find anything, complain if you go to the pub, complain if you _don't _go to the pub etc - need I say more?
A nice, safe, distant relationship !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's when the awesomeness of the Wildcat comes in!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2014)

Somebody smack him please !


----------

